# General Questions Survey For Those Who Are In College



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

I thought this would be a good way to help the people on this forum become more informed about each other's education experience. It's also to interesting to learn about different colleges.

1. What college do you currently attend? 
2. Where is this college located?
3. What is your college like? Please describe it.
4. What is your major?
5. What type of people have you met at your college? 
6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college?
7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better?
8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend? 
9. Do you have a cool picture of your college? Let's see it!


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

*1. What college do you currently attend?*
Navarro College*
2. Where is this college located?*
Corsicana, Texas
*3. What is your college like? Please describe it.
*It's a community college, caucasians are the minority, Intellectuals are minority, Has a great library, Fairly nice buildings, etc. 
*4. What is your major?* 
Currently General Studies, I'm going to change it to something in either the, psychology, engineering or possibly business. 
*5. What type of people have you met at your college?* 
Druggies, Second chancers, ex-military, low-income intellectuals, sports players that love to play, college kids trying to decide what to major in, University set-backs (there a semester failed and back home), people saving money before transferring, etc.
*6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college?* 
Currently none, I hang out there a bit after class if that counts.
*7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better?*
I like the classes and most of the teachers. They really try to teach what you need to better yourself and be successful at university level, that said the courses are pretty easy, which I enjoy easy A's. There's a bunch of interesting characters and I get to see people with all sorts of back stories. The downside there's a lot of idiots, pure idiots, and I'm not talking about the druggies or sports players, they're the smart ones here. No joke. But, that makes it fun and vastly disturbing.
*8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend?* 
Airzona State, Texas A&M, College station or Corpus Christi or Galveston campuses.
*9. Do you have a cool picture of your college?* 
Let's see it! Nope not really, lol But, here's a link to their website.


----------



## crazypenguin26 (May 1, 2010)

*1. What college do you currently attend?* 
College of the Atlantic

*2. Where is this college located?*
Maine

*3. What is your college like? Please describe it.*
It's incredibly small, practically in the ocean... i don't really know what else to say about it

*4. What is your major?*
Human Ecology. Only one they offer.

*5. What type of people have you met at your college? *
All kinds. I'm pretty sure it's like the most diverse college ever. 

*6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college?*
right now only Student Dems and Sustain Us. I plan on being way more involved next year... 

*7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better?*
I love my college. The classes are all pretty small, my largest one is 47, and the teachers really care how the students do and all try to help the kids get the most out of the education for what they all personally want to do. I wish the whole thing could be moved somewhere not Maine but really the only thing I don't like about it is that there aren't any sports teams. They do give us all free memberships to the Y at least, I just never get there. 

*8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend? *
Unity, Roger Williams, or Hawaii Pacific. 

*9. Do you have a cool picture of your college? Let's see it!*
not really. College of the Atlantic


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

1. What college do you currently attend? 
Univ of Texas - Arlington 

2. Where is this college located?
Arlington, TX. 

3. What is your college like? Please describe it.
Honestly, I fuckin hate it. So I'm not going to have very positive things to say about it. 

4. What is your major?
Well, it's Interdisciplinary Studies, which pretty much just combines 2-3 things. I had to do it. I was in college for 2.5 years and had already changed my major like a zillion times. So now I'm in the Interdisciplinary department, focusing on Environmental Studies and Kinesiology/Health. 

5. What type of people have you met at your college? 
I've met a lot of Middle Eastern people. My college is pretty much known for its Engineering department, so a lot of Mid Easterns go there, and the Engineering department is overloaded! 

6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college?
Really, none, which is sad. I wish my school offered some REAL sports teams - I would so play. I am involved with the Vegan club, if that counts as anything. Haha. 

7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better?
Fuck no. I wouldn't change anything because it isn't worth the time and effort. 

8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend? 
I really wish I would've gone to Florida State or U of Central Florida. I totally could have. But I didn't. :sad:

9. Do you have a cool picture of your college? Let's see it!
This obviously isn't the entire campus, but here: 









Here is one of pretty much the entire campus, from a top angle:


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

1. What college do you currently attend? 
*University of Florida*

2. Where is this college located?
*Gainesville, FL*

3. What is your college like? Please describe it.
*There's an interesting variety of people. For every introvert I meet, there are about 5 extroverts. People are generally intelligent, or at least well-educated, but I've met exceptions. I assume there's an abundance of intellectuals, but I haven't met many. They are very social. 
Typical college campus where sorority girls and frat boys can be spotted from a mile away. It's pretty populated (~50,000), but very exciting - there's always something going on. Very focused on academics, pretty rigid with schedules and requirements and the like. Primarily technical - i.e., sciences and engineering. Campus-wise, it takes on the structure of a small arboreal city, or something, it's nice. Buildings are red-brick with white window frames. The chemistry building has the names of great chemists inscribed on its top frame, along with alchemical symbols for elements, which I thought was pretty cool. *

4. What is your major?
*Biochemistry. Or, that's the plan, if they let me.*

5. What type of people have you met at your college? 
*As I said, mostly friendly extroverts with quite the likable personality. I've met some surprising people, some stupid people, some aggravatingly intelligent people, and some people who puzzle me. Almost everyone wants to do something great, which is nice; they are career-focused and fun-focused at the same time, which I find easy to relate to.*

6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college?
*Haha! None at the moment.
I did join a Neuroscience Club, but it's small and it was at the end of the year.*

7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better?
*I like it very much. I've grown into it and it's everything I idealized in terms of college experience. It's just the methodology of the administration that is annoying, but that's just me being nonconformist. *

8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend? 
*University of Miami*

9. Do you have a cool picture of your college? Let's see it!
*I don't, but websites do:*


----------



## mezzoforte (May 9, 2010)

*1. What college do you currently attend? 
*University of Pennsylvania
* 2. Where is this college located?
*Philadelphia, PA
* 3. What is your college like? Please describe it.
*Lots of Asians and Jews. Kinda overrun by trust fund babies or super rich international kids but everyone here is glad to be here and works pretty hard. 
* 4. What is your major?
*Undecided, but I'm in the engineering school. 
* 5. What type of people have you met at your college? 
*All sorts. Introverts, extroverts, arrogant pricks, ridiculously friendly and happy people, etc. Some people aren't too bright but the majority are pretty smart. 
* 6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college?
*I've done some club and intramural sports, some publications, some cultural stuff, some tutoring. Didn't love any of it so I'm going to try out new things. 
* 7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better?
*Usually yes. Wish it were a little more diverse.
* 8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend? 
*Honestly no idea...I had other options but Penn seemed like the best choice by far. The idea of partying it up at an insane state school is appealing though :wink:
* 9. Do you have a cool picture of your college? Let's see it!








*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

*1. What college do you currently attend?*
University of California, Riverside
* 2. Where is this college located?*
Riverside, California
*3. What is your college like? Please describe it.
*UC Riverside actually has one of the most diverse group of students in the nation. You really get to meet a lot of people from different backgrounds. 
*4. What is your major?* 

Business Major with a concentration in accounting

*5. What type of people have you met at your college?* 

Overachievers, junior executives, bums, mom's, idiots, brown nosers, druggies etc etc.

*6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college?* 

A lot. I was the president of the Accounting Society, I represented my school in a national case study competition, involved with the Association of Latino Professional in Finance and Accounting (ALPFA) and the list goes on and on. 

*7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better?*

I do like some aspects of my college. I just wish we had more representation when it came to companies recruiting from our campus.

*8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend?* 

USC, Boston U, or NYU

*9. Do you have a cool picture of your college?* 




















Botanical Gardens


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

*1. What college do you currently attend?* 
New Mexico State Universtiy
*2. Where is this college located?*
Las Cruces, New Mexico
*3. What is your college like? Please describe it.*
It's a pretty big campus, it has all sorts of places to see. It's in a small town but everything is quite convenient. It has many grass fields to do all kinds of activities.
*4. What is your major?*
Cognitive Psychology
*5. What type of people have you met at your college? *
All kinds lol from the druggies all the way to the geeks
*6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college?*
None
*7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better?*
It's quite a nice college, it has all the things that a uni should have. The professors are nice and the classes are thought-provoking.
*8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend? *
I haven't considered other colleges, if I had to choose a college it would be in New York or California.
*9. Do you have a cool picture of your college? Let's see it!*


----------



## ENXJ (Dec 10, 2009)

*1. What college do you currently attend?*

Arapahoe Community College.

*2. Where is this college located?*

Denver, Colorado.

*3. What is your college like? Please describe it.*

Relatively small, and full of very strange people.

*4. What is your major?*

Psychology. I hope to one day fix the strange people at my college.

*5. What type of people have you met at your college?*

Anime addicts, druggies, and idiots. 

*6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college?*

As of Fall 2010, I will be an official (and paid) tutor of the Student Success Center.

*7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better?*

Replace the students.

*8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend? *

Metro State, or University of Boulder.

*9. Do you have a cool picture of your college? Let's see it!*









*Shazam.*


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

1. What college do you currently attend? 
-

2. Where is this college located?

Australia

3. What is your college like? Please describe it.

Big, diverse (very multicultural), technically focused, individualistic, emphasis on learning rather than extra curricular. 

4. What is your major?

Neuroscience/social science.

5. What type of people have you met at your college? 

Mainly introverts. I've met so many friendly people, and the occasional big mouth (every class needs one of them though). I've met numerous exchange students too. I really like the people here, as opposed to other universities in Sydney. I have met a lot of like minded people. Douchebags too, but... less so. 

6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college?

None this year, but last year I was a part of the musicians group, filmsoc and environment collective. 

7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better?

I like it. Of course every university 'specialises' in what it's better at, or more focussed on... but my experience of staff here has been pretty good. I had one horrible philosophy lecturer though, eurgh. I feel a member of the community at my uni, because I have met a lot of people with similar ideas to mine. I like the more individualist culture. I like that most people here are driven to learn. 

In regards to what could make it better, I could say a lot. It boils down to the politics of the university, the infrastructure i.e. technology, parking, services etc. One thing I hate, is the apathy I see here. Most of that has been affected by various political decisions made by federal politicians though. 

8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend? 

Some other one in Sydney  

9. Do you have a cool picture of your college? Let's see it!


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I thought this would be a good way to help the people on this forum become more informed about each other's education experience. It's also to interesting to learn about different colleges.

1. What college do you currently attend? University of Kentucky
2. Where is this college located? Kentucky
3. What is your college like? Full of basketball people.... lots of sensors. People dress the same everywhere. 
4. What is your major? psych
5. What type of people have you met at your college? not the kind i like
6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college? oh normal infp stuff
7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better? I hate it. It's just so dead.... people have no expression on their face. Bleh.... *shudders*
8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend? brown.... carnegie melon or depauw maybe. I dunno. 
9. Do you have a cool picture of your college? Let's see it!


Basic point. don't go to Uk.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

thehigher said:


> I thought this would be a good way to help the people on this forum become more informed about each other's education experience. It's also to interesting to learn about different colleges.
> 
> 1. What college do you currently attend? University of Kentucky
> 2. Where is this college located? Kentucky
> ...


Come to my university then! :tongue:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> Come to my university then! :tongue:


Yes im planning to travel abroad either next semester or next year. Australia is def on my list of places to go to. So be careful what you wish for xD


----------



## heldonbywires (Jun 7, 2010)

1. What college do you currently attend? 
Community College Allegheny County South Campus

2. Where is this college located?
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania

3. What is your college like? Please describe it.
It's kind of bland. Most of the students are either working 35+ people, or straight out of high school immature kids who at least decided to stay in school. It's got a decent variety of majors and such, though. Campus is also nice.

4. What is your major?
I'm a liberal studies major, with a concentration in psychology.

5. What type of people have you met at your college? 
As stated above, most are straight from high school or over 35, but I've met some interesting characters. Mostly my intro to psychology teacher, who enjoyed discussing drugs. That, and an older lady with the personality of someone my age. She's neat.

6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college?
I was in chorus last semester.

7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better?
I don't particularly care for it, but it's community college. I'd change parking circumstances, and the annoying windy road you have to drive to get to it.

8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend? 
I'm hoping to transfer to Edinboro sometime in 2011.

9. Do you have a cool picture of your college? Let's see it!


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

1. What college do you currently attend? 
Eastern Kentucky University

2. Where is this college located?
Central Kentucky...

3. What is your college like? Please describe it.
It's a former party school. I've heard that back in the 1970s, people would come from the five times larger University of Kentucky about 30 miles North, party their asses off over the weekend, and stuff like that. It's a pretty big campus with 16,000 students... about 12,000 of them on campus, I think. 

It's a rather nerve-wracking place, for me. Since I was house-ridden for seven years, adjusting to all the people and the sights has been interesting... and nerve-wracking. So... many... people! So many... attractive... people.

4. What is your major?
Journalism initially, Philosophy now.

5. What type of people have you met at your college?
Literally *all* of the people I met myself are stoners. ENFJ, ENTP, ENFJ, INFJ, ENTP (crazy fucker, too), ESTP, ENFP, INTJ... a bunch of different types. Not all of those are stoners, though. That's just all the people I can remember from networking and such. 

I associate with nerds who don't look like nerds. One looks like a *******, one looks more like a dork than a nerd, I look like a misplaced prep, one looks crazy...

6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college?
I think the most I've done was went to an atheist meet on campus a couple times.

7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better?
It's easy to get away with smoking weed and drinking, for me at least, and that's about all I really need out of it. Either the work is shit easy or I'm a genius (probably both, actually!)... there are lots of attractive women to look at (note the distinct lack of E in this)... there are a lot of cool people, a lot of bad people...

I'd just make it so classes didn't take attendance under any circumstances. That is just bullshit, let me tell you!

8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend?
I could probably get into the University of Chicago for my third year, if I would get my grades up this coming year... which seems rather unlikely. I'm too lazy and uncaring to manage that.

9. Do you have a cool picture of your college? Let's see it!
Nah.


----------



## RunningStill (Jun 21, 2010)

*1. What college do you currently attend? 
*California Polytechnic University, San Luis Obispo
* 2. Where is this college located?
*California, central coast.
* 3. What is your college like? Please describe it.
*It's a fairly large campus, with some really old-school dorms and buildings. The library is really nice. The campus food sucks so hard. It is primarily known as an agriculture and architecture school. The people in the area are really nice. A lot of students are in sororities or fraternities, or at least it seems that way.
* 4. What is your major?
*Business Administration, might switch soon however. I'm not very happy with it so far...
* 5. What type of people have you met at your college? 
*I've met some really great people. Granted, I usually don't initiate conversation. But I met 3 very good friends. One of them I consider my best friend, and I think I might have developed some feelings for her, but oh well. Other than those three people though, I haven't met many people I can relate with. Like I said in point 3, it seems like a lot of people are in fraternities and sororities, and since I have no interest in that stuff, I find it hard to relate to those people.
* 6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college?
*I was in CPAC(certified public accountants club) until I realized how dull the whole atmosphere was. Other than that, none, but I plan to do more next year. Hopefully I stick to that plan.
* 7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better?
*Yes. The school challenges me and has also introduced me to some great people. The faculty is great.
* 8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend? 
*Probably University of California, San Diego. I love the San Diego area.
* 9. Do you have a cool picture of your college?*








That's the campus. :laughing: And here is the business building, basically where all my classes are:


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

*1. What college do you currently attend? 
*Florissant Valley.
* 2. Where is this college located?
*Saint Louis, Mo.
* 3. What is your college like? Please describe it.
*It's pretty small. It's a Jr. College and It doesn't have dorms. Student center is where everyone seems to hang out, library is great, has everything you need to get your study on, but print outs are pricey, but they have a computer center in another building where all of that is free. I think there's about seven buildings.
* 4. What is your major?
*No major at the moment. I'm in general transfer.
* 5. What type of people have you met at your college?
*Everyone one I went to elementary school with it seems. And most of them are really nice and pretty serious about school and then there are the young ones who are my age and younger who kind of have an attitude. *
6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college?
*None. I haven't looked into it much.
* 7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better?
*I like it. It's a really nice place just a bit pricey.
* 8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend? 
*A college out of town, may Mizzou.
* 9. Do you have a cool picture of your college? Let's see it!
*All I could find was this:


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

*1. What college do you currently attend?*
UAB - University of Alabama @ Birmingham
* 2. Where is this college located?*
Birmingham, Alabama
*3. What is your college like? Please describe it.*
Well, it's embedded in downtown Birmingham. It is probably most attended for it's med program - UAB's med program/hospital is probably the best/best funded in the southeast. It's the 3rd most diverse campus and in the top 10 for happiest students in the country. It's fairly inexpensive if you live in Alabama.
* 4. What is your major?*
Anthropology/Psychology
*5. What type of people have you met at your college? *
Idealists abound. Even the ones from the most rural parts of Alabama are usually pretty accepting of others regardless of race, sexual orientation, gender, etc.
*6. What extracurricular activities and clubs are you involved with at college?*
Anthropology Club. I am a total anthropology geek.
*7. Do you like your college? If so, why? If not, what would you change about it to make it better?*
I do, but uh, sure, there are some problems. Like there's a constant battle between UAB pedestrian students and people driving around UAB - 4 or more people that I know of got hit by cars this year alone.
*8. If you weren't attending this college, which college would you like to attend? *
A women's college in New York or California, or Tulane, just so I could go to school in New Orleans.
* 9. Do you have a cool picture of your college? Let's see it!*
Uh, no.


----------

